# Do not bring food tonight



## BENSON

Do not bring food tonight (in Tagalog).
Thanks a lot


----------



## pusong_pinoy

There's a few ways to say this, depending on context.  I'd say,

_"Huwag kang/kayong (plural) magbaon ng sarili mong/n'yong (plural) pagkain ngayong gabi."_ (don't bring your own food tonight.)

or

_"Huwag kang magbaon ng anumang pagkain ngayong gabi."_  (This one is more like don't bring _any_ food tonight.)

*Magbaon* is to bring something packed, usually food, as in to bring a sack lunch, and depending on context, the verb alone is enough to mean "bring a sack lunch" without mentioning food at all.

*KKB*, or *kaniya-kaniyang baon* is often used in party invitations and is similar to the english BYOB.  It means "everyone bring your own sack lunch."


----------



## Cracker Jack

Huwag kang magdala ng pagkain mamayang gabi.


----------



## Ajura

Mamayang gabi wag ka ng mag dala ng pagkain.


----------



## mataripis

Southern Tagalog (Western Kavite);  Wag magbitbit ng bug-ong sa gab-eh.


----------

